# What goggles do you have and how many lenses?



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I use bright light (blue mirror), low light (pink/yellow) and clear, the clear lens is a must for evening/night and doesn't cost much of course.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Anon's Magnetic Goggle + Facemask Integration is pretty sweet. I just use the two lenses that come in the box.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I tried many lenses and ended up with using three Oakley lenses as the best mix for my eyes:

- Prizm Black Iridium: Bright light, spring bluebird glaring sun
- Prizm Sapphire Iridium: sunny-cloudy mixed, or during high winter when in lots of north faces/shades 
- Prizm HI Pink: low light, overcast, fog or total whiteout

Edit:
The reason for three lenses: Sapphire is my everyday lense which works most of the days, but it is not dark enough on very bright days; my eyes tear from the light with Sapphire then, thus I additionally got the Black for those days. 

Same with low light. Sapphire is good enough on clowdy days, but in very low light, it's not enough. Had the Rose, which works nice in low light, but isn't bright enough for whiteout days in high alpine (no contrast from trees in high alpine...) thus I got the HI Pink instead. Also tried the HI Yellow, but prefer the Pink, which to me, offers more contrast.

Had all types of Smith lenses before, but Oakley ones are of better quality; swapped all to Oakley


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Oakley Airbrakes

Black Mirror iridium prizm- crack on inside a few scratches, will change when completely trashed
Jade blue iridium prizm- brand new haven't worn yet
Rose prizm- Wear them on low visibility days. I'd grab a high vis yellow or pink if I see one cheap.

Love being able to swap out a lense on the fly with the airbrakes! Won't go with anything else, maybe the XL version this season.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Continuing my quest to reduce my gear to essentials, I'm left with 2 Prizm lenses: Torch and Rose.

Goggles: Flight Decks


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Smith Squad XL - 2 pairs, 4 Chromapop lenses - Sun Red, Green Everyday, Storm Rose and Storm Yellow. If I were to pick only 2 lenses, I’d pick Green Everyday and Storm Yellow (I ride more often at night than in bluebird conditions).


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Oakley Flight Decks are awesome, and the Prizm lenses really do work well. I have Prizm Hi-Pink for 90% of the days here in the PNW which are almost always overcast and those work well at night too. Even in bright sun those work fine, but for bluebird days I'll switch to a Prizm blue iridium or sunglasses if it's really warm.

Pretty sure Prizm Rose would work for just about everything. I much prefer to stick with a single goggle if possible. Switching lenses is a pain in the ass no matter how easy they try to make it, and you have to carry extra lenses with you. Yuck.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

drblast said:


> Oakley Flight Decks are awesome, and the Prizm lenses really do work well. I have Prizm Hi-Pink for 90% of the days here in the PNW which are almost always overcast and those work well at night too. Even in bright sun those work fine, but for bluebird days I'll switch to a Prizm blue iridium or sunglasses if it's really warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Prizm Rose would work for just about everything. I much prefer to stick with a single goggle if possible. Switching lenses is a pain in the ass no matter how easy they try to make it, and you have to carry extra lenses with you. Yuck.


I've got M3s with a dark black, yellow, and clear (not sure their names haha) . Would have agreed with the sentiment before these, but they're ridiculously easy to change, actually slammed hard one time last winter and the lens went flying off and goggles started on... 

I just stick the extra in my coat.pocket in the bag.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

Dragon X2 goggles

Lenses:
Green Ionised Lumalens (VLT ~20%, for bright days)
Rose Ionised Lumalens (VLT 35% for low light days)
Blue Ionised Lumalens (~25%, for bright days)

I'm going to sell the blue lens (never used it, brand new in packaging) as it's too similar to the green in terms of light transmission and I'd like to simplify things just to have two options.

I chose the Dragon X2 system for its frameless spherical lens, and most of all the lens switching system which is the best out there, with the exception of the Anon magnetic system IMO. I love the Flight Decks, hear amazing things about the Prizm lenses, but they have a primitive lens switching system and are way more expensive so the Dragon was the best of both worlds for me. Also looks almost identical to the Oakley Flight Decks so I guess it was more about usability. Lumalens is great too.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I find Oakley optics and frame quality to be the best overall for me, too. Used to swear loyalty to Dragon and Electric, but over the years they have at some points and manners dropped the balls imo. 

How many lenses, I dunno. Basically all of the Prizms and some Dark Smoke, Persimmon, Fire, HI Yellow, and probably every other shades of rainbow. Other than the Prizms, I like Oakley's Dark Smoke. Its that full black look but not so stupidly dark. Works surprisingly well in moderate overcast and flat lights, which makes it pretty versatile.



neni said:


> I tried many lenses and ended up with using three Oakley lenses as the best mix for my eyes:
> 
> - Prizm Black Iridium: Bright light, spring bluebird glaring sun
> - Prizm Sapphire Iridium: sunny-cloudy mixed, or during high winter when in lots of north faces/shades
> ...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I got some M3's with a storm/low light lens last year and I really like them a lot, they replaced my Electric EG2 with the yellow lens. Also got a set of Smith Prophecy which were relevantly cheap with a green mirror lens for sunny days and they also work pretty good as an all round. I'm not really a fan of changing lenses but I have never had the ease of the M3's till last year either. M3 lenses are pretty pricey so still just one lens for now.
I forget the names of my lenses and I have never really tried to understand VLT numbers either. IMO 2 lenses will cover almost all conditions one for bluebird days and one for storms / overcast. Having more is just icing on the cake.
But really it depends more on where you ride. BC interior is more like PNW conditions and sees way more overcast and stormy days than bluebird and I way more prefer to ride fresh powder so a low light is a must. That's why I got a cheap set for sunny days because for the few times they come out my eye balls thank me for not nuking them.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Currently on Oakley Wind Jacket with Sapphire lens for sunny hot days, and Modest Mages (come with both high light and lowlight lenses) - an Aussie brand that I wanted to support because support local. 

TBH they're kinda shitty. Next goggles I want are Julbo Aerospace with the Zebra lens - these look like all the goggle I'd ever need, as someone who overheats quite quickly.


----------



## oscarmike (Jan 6, 2018)

Smith Squad XL (blackout) Asian Fit

(3) Lenses:
Photo Chromatic Chromapop for everyday
Sun Black Chromapop for bluebird
Clear for night/whiteout

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Anon M2's I bought in 2015\2016. I have 4 lens and 2 frames. No difference between the frames other than color. I have yellow, clear, red solex and green solex. 

I struggle with knowing which lens to wear on a given day. But I must have a good enough range than I've never been wishing I had something dark\lighter or more\less contrast.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Oakley Prizm suit me best as I prefer the rose tint. 

Prizm Rose is the most versatile, as advertised by Oakley, for low/flat light to sunny days
Prizm Black Iridum for bluebird days in the alpine
Hi-Yellows when its puking (havent tried the Prizm Hi-Pinks yet though)

Found the other Prizm Iridiums not as versatile as Rose but they look much better mirrored; Torch being the closest. 

Non-prizm lens like the old Pink and Dark Smoke was my previous go to combo, along with the Hi-Yellows.


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

Damn loads of Oakley lovers, do you guys go measure and buy in shop and order these? Have no such googgles in my country so i'd have to order, seems like they are worth it.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Raulis Balulis said:


> Damn loads of Oakley lovers, do you guys go measure and buy in shop and order these? Have no such googgles in my country so i'd have to order, seems like they are worth it.


I have a shop near me that has all the brands and I've tried everything on. Oakley's fit best and are the least likely to pinch my gorilla sized nose which is my biggest problem with goggles. Oakley's have always been the most comfortable for me but the models I tried a few years ago (airbrake xl) had a weird gasket in the lenses that interfered with my line of sight.

Prizm lenses are by far the best optics I've tried. Not sure what magic they're using but I'm a believer.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Got the new dragon x1 as a warranty replacement in March. Since I only had to pay shipping, I decided to try the photochromic lens. Really works great in all conditions. Though It seems they darken a little more than I expected with even the slightest uv exposure. I thought they still worked fine in low light storm conditions.

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm still rocking my Ashbury Bullets. I love them. I have 5 lenses (only because I got on super sale) and tend to use about 3 of those on the reg.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Two Spy Platoon googles and I think 6 lenses. If I'm buying new google for my wife it will likely be another Platoon. 
Lenses cover all conditions: from clear(95% VLT) and light yellow to Dark silver Mirror (15VLT)


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

MJP said:


> Oakley Airbrakes
> 
> Black Mirror iridium prizm- crack on inside a few scratches, will change when completely trashed
> Jade blue iridium prizm- brand new haven't worn yet
> ...


If you end up getting the airbrake xl's and want a hi pink lens lmk. I had my goggles stolen last season and all I have left is the hi pink lens for the xl's lol.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Two pair of line miners with prizm jade, torch, rose (hi pink is better IMO)


----------



## Andobarca (Mar 12, 2016)

Dragon X1 + Lumalnes Gold ion(sun), Green Ion(clouds/sun), Blue/Yellow ion (foggy)


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

I have the Smith I/O 7 with the blackout, red mirror and chromapop green mirror lenses. I'm thinking about switching to Anon M4 and they are sold with the sonar smoke and sonar infrared blue lenses. What would you guys say is the best Sonar lens for low light conditions?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

D_Andrei said:


> I have the Smith I/O 7 with the blackout, red mirror and chromapop green mirror lenses. I'm thinking about switching to Anon M4 and they are sold with the sonar smoke and sonar infrared blue lenses. What would you guys say is the best Sonar lens for low light conditions?


 I just gabbed a set of M4 the other day on end of season sales. Came with both Zeis sonar silver cylindrical and amber low light Toric lens with medium weight mfi face mask. Pretty good lens for Australia (mirror). And I'll use Toric for Japan. They have a very wide field of vision due to their massive frame, it's very hard to see the frame edges when they are on. Fits well under my Giro helmet. Great for OTG as well.


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

Craig51 said:


> D_Andrei said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Smith I/O 7 with the blackout, red mirror and chromapop green mirror lenses. I'm thinking about switching to Anon M4 and they are sold with the sonar smoke and sonar infrared blue lenses. What would you guys say is the best Sonar lens for low light conditions?
> ...


I don't think lens construction is that important. I doubt there is much difference between toric, cylindrical or spherical lenses. I haven't tried them on yet but I'm curious to see if they fit my face better. They have a deeper cut on the nose section and the Smith I have always pressed down on my nose making it difficult to breathe right. And the MFI lenses and mask are also very convenient but I'm looking for more comfort. The low light lens I have for the Smith didn't do its job so good, that's why I'm asking about it for Anon.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Oakley Canopy - 90% of the time just with sapphire iridium, If its a really bad storm I use the pink prizm ones.

Have had them for 4 seasons now and only had to replace a lens due to cracking it, other than that they are still going strong.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

I got a photantic dlx k2 giggles for a past 5 years I got for 50$, 3 years ago I got a yellow lens for cloudy days for 15$. 

It’s not the most pretty goggles on the market, but to compare with my mates dragon, quicksilver, etc... it’s robust and of high quality


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

I have 3 pairs. Two Line miners - one with prizm hi pink for bad weather and one with prizm jade.
I also have a pair of canopys with prizm torch. The canopys are VERY comfortable due to the really flexible frame. I just dont like to wear them in really cold weather because they have airvents - which is great for not letting the googles fog up but it can get uncomfortably cold underneath the lenses, so I prefer the line miners for those situations.

I love Oakleys. But not for the lenses - Yes, they are very good and I love prizm they really work quite good. I guess there is not much in it if you compare all (the good!) brands I didnt try alot of brands though. For me, the foam on the oakleys does the trick for me. I just never tried a google that was this comfortable to wear.

As for changing the lenses: I gave that one up. In my opinion its better to just get 2 or 3 goggles with different lenses in them. Its just easier and with the prices of spare lenes (especially oakley!) its almost as expensive to buy just the spare lenses. I just broke to many spare lenses, because they are unprotected without a frame.
I even had anon m2s and yes the magnetic system is really neat and you even get a case to carry the spare lens. But even in that case I broke a lens. That of course just happened because I carried the sparelens in my jacket while riding. I guess if you carry the lenses in your backpack you will be fine...
If you carry the lenses in your backback though, you could easily just carry a second goggle...So I will just stick to my mutliple goggles method...

I got rid of the anon eventually because it just wasnt nearly as comfy for me as the oakley goggles- oakleys foam is just amazing. 
Oakleys are not reallly all that good in terms of fogging up though....


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

dragon x1s with the photochromic lense don't like carrying multiples the one lense does well in most light


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Oakley Crowbar - Sapphire for my fullface mtb helmet
Oakley Canopy - Sapphire, Rose, Clear, great FOV, oldschool design
Oakley LineMiner - Sapphire, HiPink -my goto right now. 

I'm thinking about Chromapop Yellow Storm to compare with HiPink, but from what I see, there is no point...so probably I'll stick to Prizm.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I used to wear squad XL with 2 lenses but I downsized to the normal Squad as the XL tilted my helmet back a bit, which is stupid. I have 2 lenses because they’re cheap as fuck for the Squad.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I used to wear squad XL with 2 lenses but I downsized to the normal Squad as the XL tilted my helmet back a bit, which is stupid. I have 2 lenses because they’re cheap as fuck for the Squad.


Damn, I hope mine won't, I just ordered Squad XL... what helmet were you using?


----------



## mitsikitty (May 8, 2018)

Oakley Flightdeck XL... 2 lenses... Prizm Rose and Sapphire!


----------

